# New mild gaming Rig dilemma



## ljlijash (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello friends,

I am a newbie here and really want your help guyz.Please help me sort out my dilemma...


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Play HD movies, photos,  games (mild gamer - NFS,FIFA,COD,POP etc etc ) 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: upto 40 K (already have a 17 inch LCD monitor)

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Don't think so (as I don't know to how to overclock and neither do I know the benefits)

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win7/ XP

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: >500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Already have a LCD monitor. Resolution : 1360x 768

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: I would say around 5 (can assemble don't think can trouble shoot well)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: By an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Ideally yes, atleast for another 5 years, although I know the GPU will get outdated in 2 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Trivandrum(not open to buy online)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: As of now the room in which the desktop will be kept would be non-ac

My real confusion lies in choosing an AMD or Intel procy.... 

Eagerly awaiting your reply


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2010)

Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 925 2.8 GHz @ 6.5k
Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Ram: Kingston 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5k
HDD: WD 1TB Green @ 3.2k
PSU: Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
Keyboard & Mouse: At your Choice @ 1k
Optical Drive: LG SATA 22X @ 1.1k
Gfx Card: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2010)

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k 
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.1k
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 768MB @ 12.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB * 2 @ 4k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.4k

Total - 40.5k


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 20, 2010)

^@jaskanwar singh
Thats a pretty desert configuration....Better proccy+bettercard+better board.
+1


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.1k
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 768MB @ 12.5k
> ...



jas, heres a few suggestions for u:

1. i not sure that Giggy 880G can be found for 4.5k. you may have got it by SMC working stuffs mistake.

2. GTX460 768Mb not good. 1Gb best buy. also pricing is high. rarely it can be found for below 13k.

3. Corsair VX450W will be right choice. no need spend extra 1k. also better get a Logitech Keyboard + Mouse box. will save 1k more.

rest everything good.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 20, 2010)

+1+1 for sam


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 20, 2010)

i had a similar query some time ago (including 17" monitor)
although i've now delayed it to next year here's the config - 
Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3.2 GHz @ 8k
 Mobo: Biostar 785G3 HD @ 4k 
RAM: Kingston 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5k
HDD: WD 1TB Green @ 3.4k
PSU: Corsair VX550W @ 4.6k
Mouse: Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Keyboard: Any @ 0.5k
Optical Drive: LG SATA 22X @ 1.1k
Graphics Card: MSI HD5770 HAWK 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.7k         
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma + a fan @ 2.5k
Total: 40k

HD 5770 is great for mild gaming and it should easily suffice even if you upgrade your monitor (at least as i was told by members here)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ such heavy mainstream pc + WD Green. these won't mix well. Green is energy saver. so in non gaming situations its a good choice. but when coupled with fast parts, it'll slow down the whole system.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2010)

gig mobo is priced at 90$. so the price i received from smc may be correct


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the wonderful replies....
But I have noticed all of you seems to stick towards AMD when it comes to procy... WHY NO INTEL ? Is there any particular reason ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

^^
Value For Money.............


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

is it just VFM ?? Cant we get an i5 rig for about the same price ? if we were t get that, which means if there is an AMD rig(like the ones above) and an i5 rig for the same price, which wud you guys take ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

AMD. What is the minimum priced board you can get for an i5?
For AMD, you have a range of options and in that, you can get a decent-spec proccy+ feature rich mobo at lower price than a decent i5+cheapest mobo for i5. Now you got my point.eh??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ in age of multicores (4cores or more) sticking to dual cores (i3 & a couple of i5) will come as a odd decision. yes in games i3 are better than AMD's proccy. almost all AMD proccies are a bit slower (than i3s) but will you change proccy (& mobo) every time Intel releases a new processor-mobo platform? if no better stick to a quad core. & with i5 750 costing 10k, i think its out of your budget, at least with a good mainstream performance graphics card. so simple advice, get i5 750-760 if you can without interfering with the rest of the setup. else sacrifice 10-15% performance, get AMD & have the rig in balance. in years to come, you'll be glad you took the right step.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Well said bro. Exactly my point.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ in age of multicores (4cores or more) sticking to dual cores (i3 & a couple of i5) will come as a odd decision. yes in games i3 are better than AMD's proccy. almost all AMD proccies are a bit slower (than i3s) but will you change proccy (& mobo) every time Intel releases a new processor-mobo platform? if no better stick to a quad core. & with i5 750 costing 10k, i think its out of your budget, at least with a good mainstream performance graphics card. so simple advice, get i5 750-760 if you can without interfering with the rest of the setup. else sacrifice 10-15% performance, get AMD & have the rig in balance. in years to come, you'll be glad you took the right step.



Bro, you got your point banged right in my head !!!...
SO AMD it is then !!! BTW, I have an AMD Athlon 64 bit processor right now, but the ASUS K series borad is juz crap. Gave me headaches very often and mayb thats why I had this thing against AMD...

Will chek out the price of the rigs you suggested and kepp you guyz updated... 

One more doubt (ignore if foolish ) : borads supporting AMD have AM3 scket rt? is it true that the AMD X6 is also based on this socket series?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, it is. AMD X6 also uses the AM3 Socket type. SO getting a AM3 socket mobo will be good, coz it will not get obsolete in near future.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

@rajkumar_pb, seen your original post only after posting mine. you already posted the right info. mine was just like giving an explanation.



ljlijash said:


> Bro, you got your point banged right in my head !!!...



nice to know 



ljlijash said:


> SO AMD it is then !!! BTW, I have an AMD Athlon 64 bit processor right now, but the ASUS K series borad is juz crap. Gave me headaches very often and mayb thats why I had this thing against AMD...



yes they were. also the old Athlon (not the new ones) were total craps. AMD tried many innovative features but end up paying the price as it sprung up lots of strange issues. they got the lesson & the innovation right, now. thats one reason they now able to bring forward X6 for 4-digit figures.



ljlijash said:


> One more doubt (ignore if foolish ) : borads supporting AMD have AM3 scket rt? is it true that the AMD X6 is also based on this socket series?



X6 fits into same board. add to it X6 will fit into newer board, based on MA3r2 socket (not sure) but the 2011 proccies, manufactured on 32nm nodes will fit into current AM3 boards. maybe couple of features disabled (won't go into details).


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 925 2.8 GHz @ 6.5k
> Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> Ram: Kingston 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5k
> HDD: WD 1TB Green @ 3.2k
> ...



 I thnk I like this spec... I am getting a great GPU with this one right ?? Only concern is the Green HDD.... have seen in many forums that its pretty slow ... But hey, I am not sure... Also guyz which mobo is better - the MSI one above or the Gigy one ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

^^
Get the Gigabyte mobo prefered by Jaskanwar Singh.

For HDD, Try WD Cavier Blue but the pricing is at higher side compared to Green, atleast a small hike is considered as price diff. 

The GPU is more than enuff for your needs. (HD5850 for mild gaming  )

@Sam.Shab

 

We both told the same with different words.


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

AMD rocks :awesome:


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 21, 2010)

why do you say the GTX 768 MB is no good? In the reviews I have seen, there is not a huge , even significant difference between them.

No one wants to unlock cores of a P2 555BE ? would be nicer to at least have a fast dual core , possible quad, as most games are still not really multi core friendly. Most P2 555s are unlockable these days.

also, he is playing at low res, i mean really low. Even a 5770 is more than sufficient for playable frame rates. So shelling out for a 5850 aint wise, best get a GTX 460.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Yes I will be playing at low res for the time being as I have just a 1 yr old monitor which I don't intend to replace for now. but wen i do make the switch, I guess the GPU (5850) wud help then rt?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> why do you say the GTX 768 MB is no good? In the reviews I have seen, there is not a huge , even significant difference between them.



at full HD 1Gb performs best. for 20" or maybe less 768Mb will be better buy. i should have put forward a better explanation.



rajan1311 said:


> No one wants to unlock cores of a P2 555BE ? would be nicer to at least have a fast dual core , possible quad, as most games are still not really multi core friendly. Most P2 555s are unlockable these days.



price difference between X2 & X4 too less. so if one wants X4, go for it rather than unlocking thing.



rajan1311 said:


> also, he is playing at low res, i mean really low. Even a 5770 is more than sufficient for playable frame rates. So shelling out for a 5850 aint wise, best get a GTX 460.



well yes. he can also go for the GTX 460 768Mb version, if he want some free goodies (CUDA, tessellation, etc).



ljlijash said:


> ^^ Yes I will be playing at low res for the time being as I have just a 1 yr old monitor which I don't intend to replace for now. but wen i do make the switch, I guess the GPU (5850) wud help then rt?



HD5850 too highly priced. look for the cheapest GTX460. & no to Zotac & Palit. both have problem. now i don't think you'll be happy to sell out 12-14k only to end up with a card having some heating issues.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 21, 2010)

gtx 460 prices are still unknown...could be on the higher side too....and who says palit has problems...dunno what issues u are talking abt....if its heating issues...then proabably u need to rethink.....palit factory gpu coolers are fairly nice....perform really well under stock conditions.......but zotac gpu do overheat a bit...so that again depends on the kind of cooling solutions in the case and the environments  ....so if gtx 460 prices do end up close to 12k then its would be the best choice becoz a little overclock...should help it achieve a performance  near about to hd 5830...so that would be a really good choice.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys guys... all I want is the best possible config in 40k ... Even if a component is useless for me now it mite be useful wen i do make the upgrade, which in my case will be the monitor... I WILL and WILL SURELY be changing the monitor within 1 year max and I dont wanna end up on the wrong side in terms of GPU den.. Dats why i want to have the best in 40k guyzzz 

Now the question is will 5770 HD also do well  wen I do make the switch to an HD monitor ?? And i wont be overclocking atleast for a couple of years now


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 21, 2010)

new prices at erodov.com are:
Rs 11,900 - GTX 460 768MB 
Rs13,900 - GTX 460 1GB

both from zotac.

according to TPU, the performance difference aint too much even at high res. At the res he wants to play, the difference is 3% 
techPowerUp :: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1 GB Review :: Page 31 / 35

@ljlijash : buy anything, you will be happy at the end


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 21, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> new prices at erodov.com are:
> Rs 11,900 - GTX 460 768MB
> Rs13,900 - GTX 460 1GB
> 
> ...



^^... good one!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ HD5770 will have a run for money soon. HD5830 already out of question. whose turn is next?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 21, 2010)

Well......Will I ever be able to satisfy with one card....? :O  When ever i choose a card to purchase....Something else crops out of the blue....and plans are wasted....I blame this to this FORUM !!!!!!! 
This forum is like a ice cream parlor......Feel like garbing all the graphics card every month....

Joking !  Kudos  to all the members for giving and providing such valuable 
information all the time in all the threads....HATS OFF TO U GUYS !

Really a forum full of inputs ! I bet no other forum on earth is so enthusiastic with hardwares like this one !!! awesome man awesome !


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Well......Will I ever be able to satisfy with one card....? :O  When ever i choose a card to purchase....Something else crops out of the blue....and plans are wasted....I blame this to this FORUM !!!!!!!
> This forum is like a ice cream parlor......Feel like garbing all the graphics card every month....



ha yaar. atcha idea hain. AMD & Nvidia brings new parts to market. spoils your plans (& several more ppls) & throw your anger on this innocent forum  



fatalcore said:


> Joking !  Kudos  to all the members for giving and providing such valuable
> information all the time in all the threads....HATS OFF TO U GUYS !
> 
> Really a forum full of inputs ! I bet no other forum on earth is so enthusiastic with hardwares like this one !!! awesome man awesome !



exactly. transformed me in less than 6-months from a absolute noob to.................... err a rookie


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> I thnk I like this spec... I am getting a great GPU with this one right ?? Only concern is the Green HDD.... have seen in many forums that its pretty slow ... But hey, I am not sure... Also guyz which mobo is better - the MSI one above or the Gigy one ?


there is no use of seting for the cheapest phenom. 635 performs better.


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Well......Will I ever be able to satisfy with one card....? :O  When ever i choose a card to purchase....Something else crops out of the blue....and plans are wasted....I blame this to this FORUM !!!!!!!
> This forum is like a ice cream parlor......Feel like garbing all the graphics card every month....
> 
> Joking !  Kudos  to all the members for giving and providing such valuable
> ...





Sam.Shab said:


> ha yaar. atcha idea hain. AMD & Nvidia brings new parts to market. spoils your plans (& several more ppls) & throw your anger on this innocent forum
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. transformed me in less than 6-months from a absolute noob to.................... err a rookie



 Poor GPU enthusiasts


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

From the replies I ve got so far I have fnalized the below config as of now 

Motherboard MSI 880GMA-E45/ Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 5700 
RAM 4GB(2*2) G. Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT DDRIII 5200 
DD 1 TB Seagate 7200.12 3300 
GPU Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5/ MSI Hawk HD5770 1GB GDDR5 9600 
ODD L.G. GH22NS50 OEM SATA DVD-Writer 950 
Speakers Altec Lansing 2.1 VS2621 1650
KB,Mouse,UPS
Total - 26400

Whch means i have about 13600 left to choose a procy - AMD Phenom II X4 945  or the AMD X2 550 BE (Suggest plz)
regarding cabinet how about the cooler master 690 guyz ?? compared to  NZXT Gamma??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Dude , go for HD5850(My pick) or GTX460. 

For proccy get the Athlon II X4 635 @ 5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

get 635 and gtx460 as rajkumar mentioned.
you have not included psu....corsair vx550w @ 4.6k is a must...
nzxt and cm 690 both are good...go for whichever you like...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

Change it as : 

*Proccy* : Athlon II X4 635 @ 5k
*Motherboard* : Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 5700 
*RAM* : 4GB(2*2) G. Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT DDRIII 5200 
*HDD* : 1 TB Seagate 7200.12 3300 
*GPU* : GTX 460 1GB @ 14k / HD 5850 1GB @ 15k
*ODD* : L.G. GH22NS50 OEM SATA DVD-Writer 950 
*Speakers* : Altec Lansing 2.1 VS2621 1650
*PSU* : Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k (Dont change this.)
 KB,Mouse,UPS

Total - around 41k(No time to calculate, sum it up)


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys I would luv to get my hands on the HD 5850.. but I simply cannot justify spending that much of money on a GPU...  (budgetry constraints on another side )
I thnk 5770 wud suffice for my needs as I am not into hard core gaming ... 

Guyz one more doubt : whats the basic diff btwn an Athlon and a Phenom ?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

the difference is that the....athlon doesnt have the l3 cache.....and that proves athlon is lower on chart of performance in games and lower threaded applications....though athlon is quite  head turner when it comes to vfm but phenom 2 be's cant be compared...but if its locked multiplier cpus you are talking about then its better to go with the athlon.....negligible drop in performance when it comes to gaming


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^
IMO HD5850 is a wise option in a long run. I chose HD4670 for budget constraint(At that time HD4850 was  around 7k and 4670 was 4.7k). But now my 4670 struggles with few games and the number will increase from few to all. I dont want you to do the same mistake. 

Why we buy a good CPU? For a long run, so why dont we get a good GPU for the same reason.

But the choice is yours.

About Phenom vs Athlon, google it dude...

Phenom vs. Athlon Core Scaling Compared : How Well Does Phenom Scale With Clock Speed?

Athlon II Or Phenom II: Does Your CPU Need L3 Cache? : L3 Cache: How Important Is It To AMD?

The Differences Between Athlon II and Phenom II Explained


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> IMO HD5850 is a wise option in a long run. I chose HD4670 for budget constraint(At that time HD4850 was  around 7k and 4670 was 4.7k). But now my 4670 struggles with few games and the number will increase from few to all. I dont want you to do the same mistake.
> 
> Why we buy a good CPU? For a long run, so why dont we get a good GPU for the same reason.
> ...



...hey thats actually quite informative....but if you read carefully ....that though the lack of l3 cache helps reduce power consumption but the actual....thing is.....this processor has all thing to get the best performance on value for money spectrum....but when the thing is set up for an overclocking scenario...it fails....how high can u ever increase the base clock bus speed.....this thing fails on air colling solutions(when oveclocking) so no headroom for tweaking the frequency....but the phenom 2 be are still my favs and i downright like them for giving vfm in comparison  to intel and achieving just so much more and making the performance levels increase triple folds(only when the cpu is overclocked)

but still this is sure a must buy for those considering the best buy at such price.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

@borax12

i preferred Phenom previously thinking that OP is a gamer. But now he is not a hardcore gamer and i want the system to future-proof in case of GPU, so suggesting HD5850+Athlon II X4, so that he can change the proccy to Phenom II X6 once the price drops.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

guys see his monitor, its resolution is 1360x 768. a HD5670 will be more than enough to drive his mild gaming. HD5770 will be good if upgrades his monitor in the future.

So OP a HD5770 is more than enough for you. No point in wasting money on a GTX460 or HD5850.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah told you that.....even gamers can vouch for this proccy...yeah....actually....this would be best choice


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

@borax12
Hell, yeah....  

@pulsar_swift
HD5770 can able to handle games @ 22" monitor? I have read somewhere in this forum, that a guy can't able to max out some new game with 5770. 

As i said before, its OP's choice. He can choose between 5770/5850/GTX460.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

....gtx 460 1 gb....(hell yeah ....if he can afford that)....or els ...a r5770 msi hawk was able to handle a 22" easily (with no aa/af )...but...i guess the screen res matters ...1600 x 1024 is fine ...and will be handled by the 5770 fine...(this card ...specially the one thats been factory overclocked is excellent...supports dx 11 eyefinity...and everything else.....and has the best vfm....)so this is also a good choice ...but if u  can somehow get hands on the gtx 460 1 gig then thats the best option.....overclock it too 800 mhz and voila u get performance equivalent to the ati 5850 and in lower screen res ...even close to the 5870


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @borax12
> Hell, yeah....
> 
> @pulsar_swift
> ...



To start OP has 17" monitor. He has to purchase a 22" monitor to think about high end cards. HD 5770 will work fine with a 22" monitor. It will struggle at FULL HD resolutions. OP is not a enthusiast gamer to play at FULL HD


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 22, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> To start OP has 17" monitor. He has to purchase a 22" monitor to think about high end cards. HD 5770 will work fine with a 22" monitor. It will struggle at FULL HD resolutions. OP is not a enthusiast gamer to play at FULL HD



The OP did say he might upgrade his monitor in the near future, else a 5670 is sufficient for that res in most games 

I feel spending Rs2k extra for the GTX 460 is better than getting a 5770.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> I feel spending Rs2k extra for the GTX 460 is better than getting a 5770.



+1 

I am damn sure that 2k will make a big difference.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> The OP did say he might upgrade his monitor in the near future, else a 5670 is sufficient for that res in most games
> 
> I feel spending Rs2k extra for the GTX 460 is better than getting a 5770.





rajkumar_pb said:


> +1
> 
> I am damn sure that 2k will make a big difference.



already said...that........
the gtx 460 is the best choice.....the kind of performance and the 'best' cooling solution(the 400 lines have new refurnished design ...in this gtx 460 .....though the changes are minor but it does help)...so believe me.....thinking of a gpu solution that is future ready..(u know what i mean ....overclock it baby!!!)...gtx 460 is grilling cooool!!!



pulsar_swift said:


> To start OP has 17" monitor. He has to purchase a 22" monitor to think about high end cards. HD 5770 will work fine with a 22" monitor. It will struggle at FULL HD resolutions. OP is not a enthusiast gamer to play at FULL HD



....actually you are right.....the OP is not an avid gamer...so the extra amount is unnecessary....and yeah 22" 1600X1200 is fine....aint it....and yes r5770 hawk....is also PERFORMER i say!!!so i agree with you


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> IMO HD5850 is a wise option in a long run. I chose HD4670 for budget constraint(At that time HD4850 was  around 7k and 4670 was 4.7k). But now my 4670 struggles with few games and the number will increase from few to all. I dont want you to do the same mistake.
> 
> Why we buy a good CPU? For a long run, so why dont we get a good GPU for the same reason.
> ...



woah !! dat was really really useful... What I infer from these is that L3 cache is good but useful for those who need tht xtra bit of juice from their systems. For users like me I thnk the Athlon will suffice rt ? LAter on I can switch to even the X6 !!!

Ok, now the GPU - 5770 vs 5850 vs GTX 460 !!!.... My heart says 5850, mind says 5770 ...lets see the price diff btwn thm... 

5850 - 16.5 k 
5770 - 9.5 k - Dats almost a whopping 7k btwn dem !!!

Whats teh confirmed price of gtx 460 guyz ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

@ rajkumar
the phenom 925 you suggested is a waste of money...athlon II 635 performs close to 955be....

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

gtx460 is good enough for you....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

@ljlijash

Lets sum up your total w/o GFX card.

If your budget still permits you, go for HD5850. Or else go for HD5770. If you can able to stretch a bit from 5770, get a GTX460 then. 

Now, its upto you


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Change it as :
> 
> *Proccy* : Athlon II X4 635 @ 5k
> *Motherboard* : Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 5700
> ...



This looks awesome mate ... i mean WOW !!! all that for 45 k I gues... will have to squeeze in some more  .... So the only thng i am gonna chnage in ths spec will be the GPU and tht depends on my bench strength I guess .. Will kepp u fellas updated ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Just 5k above your budget and try to change the mobo to Biostar @ 3.5k and get 5850.

Let us know what you decided


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Get the Gigabyte mobo prefered by Jaskanwar Singh..





rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Just 5k above your budget and try to change the mobo to Biostar @ 3.5k and get 5850.
> 
> Let us know what you decided



Bro, I am confused !!!.. Did u recommend the bio star so that I cud go for the 5850 ??
If i do go the biostar, what all features do I miss out on ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Yes, since you told me you're not to extend ur budget, i recommend you to go for Biostar @ 3.5k (which means 2.2k left for you) and all you need to do is just add 2.8k and get 5850.

Or else, simply add 5k to your budget and get 5850. 

Regarding the features, you won't miss much, as we dont use most of the features.  Jokes apart, yup you miss few of them, but thats compromising when u look at 5850.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> +1
> 
> I am damn sure that 2k will make a big difference.



2k makes a big difference & its worth it. but a 16k HD5850 currently is a no brainer decision. you spending appx 4k more (over a GTX460 768Mb) to get a little extra fast card. what nonsense !!!



borax12 said:


> already said...that........
> the gtx 460 is the best choice.....the kind of performance and the 'best' cooling solution(the 400 lines have new refurnished design ...in this gtx 460 .....though the changes are minor but it does help)...so believe me.....thinking of a gpu solution that is future ready..(u know what i mean ....overclock it baby!!!)...*gtx 460 is grilling cooool!!!*



absolutely true. now i think theres 3 section in graphics space. 

below 10k = AMD
below 15k & above 10k = Nvidia
above 15k = AMD

these offer best performance. but i'll still say GTX460 better than HD5850. not in performance but in priceerformance ratio its simply unbeatable.



ljlijash said:


> Ok, now the GPU - 5770 vs 5850 vs GTX 460 !!!.... My heart says 5850, mind says 5770 ...lets see the price diff btwn thm...
> 
> 5850 - 16.5 k
> 5770 - 9.5 k - Dats almost a whopping 7k btwn dem !!!
> ...



don't listen to your heart or mind. listen to the majority here. GTX460 right choice.



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, since you told me you're not to extend ur budget, i recommend you to go for Biostar @ 3.5k (which means 2.2k left for you) and all you need to do is just add 2.8k and get 5850.
> 
> ...



3.5k biostar is not good. minimum is Biostar TA785G3 HD. its a good alternative to 785GMT-US2H.

and about HD5850, at 16.5k, its worst choice currently (until AMD makes a price cut).


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ AFAIK GTX460 has some heating issues and 768MB isn't a good performer. 

Thats why i prefer HD5850 and regd price HD5850 avail @ 15.6k itself.

Also GTX460 1GB also comes around 14.5k.

Anyway its OP's choice. Or else he has to wait until ATI drop the prices.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ AFAIK GTX460 has some heating issues and 768MB isn't a good performer.
> 
> Thats why i prefer HD5850 and regd price HD5850 avail @ 15.6k itself.
> 
> ...



no way bro....even zotac's gtx 460(the company that uses lame cooling soultion in their gpus...)has a very good cooling solution.....or in a way...a very good set of heatsink fans and i guess 6 way heatpipes design......also ....ati  dropping prices is not visible....not until the next 2 months at least.....and i believe wait for some companies to crop up their gtx 460 offerings in the next  few weeks...and then probably we will have a decent gtx 460 1 gb in a good price range*(prob 12 K)....so its better to go for the gtx 460...but one thing to note here...is  please if .....its like....u are really !!!! realy very short or tight on ur budget.....go for the biostar mobo....but in any other case ....atleast an 880gx chipset(i believe its that only).....from a reputed brand(like the msi 880gx gd 65 i guess) would be advisable....as u are surely not getting any future requirement features from the biostar board....u will definitely need the usb 3.0 and sata 3 in very near future...so please don't compromise on that....and waiting for any intel offering on the same chipset aspect.. ...(that natively supports usb 3.0 natively is very far.....)it will probably take a few months more to see sandy bridge near.....so go for the msi 880gx please...and 
i want to summarise you this for u....
1.go for msi 880gx..
2.buy an 5770(msi hawk)if you are like very rigid on the budget allocation for the gpu...or else if u could like stretch it to probably 12-13K....then wait for the gtx 1gb offerings form other brands


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ AFAIK GTX460 has some heating issues and 768MB isn't a good performer.
> 
> Thats why i prefer HD5850 and regd price HD5850 avail @ 15.6k itself.
> 
> ...




now who told you gtx460 768mb is not a good performer.
768mb - 12k
1gb - 14k
spending 4k on hd5850 just for 6-7 fps more is no brainer..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Well, i had my opinion and we dont even know whether a GTX460 can avail @ 12k (AFAIK Its Avail @ 15k in ITWARES), thats why i prefer HD5850.

I also gave some other options for OP like he can opt for HD5770. Now its upto him to choose.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now who told you gtx460 768mb is not a good performer.
> 768mb - 12k
> 1gb - 14k
> spending 4k on hd5850 just for 6-7 fps more is no brainer..



actually the 768 mb is actually a little tad behind the 1 gb variant.....becoz in the GPU architecture..... this change in memory size not only affects the actual memory but also other performance relevant figures. The reduction of memory size is achieved by installing less memory chips on the card which reduces the bus width of the GPU from 256-bit to 192-bit on the 768 MB version. . Combined all those changes reduce the fillrates and memory performance of the card by 25%...[coutesy techpowerup]....

so u see u do get a very negligible performance drop....but translating this to real world tests....thers no major...fps drop..now..(seeing dirt 2 benchmarks)..its only a change in shader units but probably could see a little more fps drop in the future dx 11 releases....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

rajkumar check lynx india, add some tax and see the price of zotac.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^
Checked it.

See ITWARES. Its like 14.5k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

14k is the price of 1gb variant dude and not 768mb...
checked itwares
what i said was that there is diff of 6-7 fps b/w 768mb and hd5850.....
read this - NVIDIA?s GeForce GTX 460: The $200 King - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Got it sir! 

Anyway as you said 6-7 fps does make the difference IMO, if you're a hardcore gamer. Considering the OP is not a hardcore gamer, he dont need it. He better go for GTX460 768MB as you said.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

so u see....overclock that gtx 460 and u are are sure gonna exceed the performance of an hd5850 that too on air cooling......and yes the 768 mb and 5850 card has 6-7 fps diff.....but what i was talking abt is the diff b/w the 1gb and 768 mb one....thats going to be much more visible in dx 11 games to be released later.....i know that....memory doesn't play a role that much ...but its the change in the amt of shader units that does....

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

14K hey is that actually the price of that card......then certainly theres no more thinking needed now ...this is the card that needs burning now.....gtx 460=kill!!!


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 22, 2010)

borax12 said:


> i want to summarise you this for u....
> 1.go for msi 880gx..
> 2.buy an 5770(msi hawk)if you are like very rigid on the budget allocation for the gpu...or else if u could like stretch it to probably 12-13K....then wait for the gtx 1gb offerings form other brands



YOU READ MY MIND !!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

wow mild gaming rig and GTX460 or HD5850


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> wow mild gaming rig and GTX460 or HD5850



Because Games are like Budhani chips, the more you eat, the more you want more of them


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now who told you gtx460 768mb is not a good performer.
> 768mb - 12k
> 1gb - 14k
> spending 4k on hd5850 just for 6-7 fps more is no brainer..



1Gb version for now isn't a good option, reason is it cost 2k more. 2k for 256Mb extra ram. what Nvidia have in mind? Cow Dunk? 



vwad said:


> Because Games are like Budhani chips, the more you eat, the more you want more of them



+1. also requirements of games doesn't comes down. it just increases.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

....hey sam shab.....2K more for a little change in the architecture too......
nvidia has reduced the bus width of the GPU from 256-bit to 192-bit on the 768 MB version......which translates...Combined all those changes reduce the fillrates and memory performance of the card by 25%......so probably the only dx 11 game....now dirt 2 is showing no performance drops regarding the gtx 460 768 mb....but future titles ...will certainly show us the marked difference.....but as of now...no difference....and yes....these bloody game requirements keep skyrocketing.....keeps needing that 'just a little extra' hardware resource every time......(' a la crysis....again....please')


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

borax12 said:


> ....hey sam shab.....2K more for a little change in the architecture too......
> nvidia has reduced the bus width of the GPU from 256-bit to 192-bit on the 768 MB version......which translates...Combined all those changes reduce the fillrates and memory performance of the card by 25%......so probably the only dx 11 game....now dirt 2 is showing no performance drops regarding the gtx 460 768 mb....but future titles ...will certainly show us the marked difference.....but as of now...no difference....and yes....these bloody game requirements keep skyrocketing.....keeps needing that 'just a little extra' hardware resource every time......(' a la crysis....again....please')



I sometimes feel do the game manufacturers pay commission to hardware manufacturers or what ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 1Gb version for now isn't a good option, reason is it cost 2k more. 2k for 256Mb extra ram. what Nvidia have in mind? Cow Dunk?


may be 



Sam.Shab said:


> +1. also requirements of games doesn't comes down. it just increases.


this thing make me sad....very sad


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

......though....there still is a lot of homework being done by game makers to make games be  lot more universal in sense of pc hardware.......things and innovative features like onlive gaming is a very good sign for universal gaming for everybody.....so though game makers are trying hard to make games less hardware hungry....but you know this cant happen.....until games  ad coding for thin games like kkruger happen again......988Kb for high end graphics.......this is really very cool....so i hope gamemakers are listening.....make codes for games less hardware hungry....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

borax12 said:


> ....hey sam shab.....2K more for a little change in the architecture too......
> nvidia has reduced the bus width of the GPU from 256-bit to 192-bit on the 768 MB version......which translates...Combined all those changes reduce the fillrates and memory performance of the card by 25%......so probably the only dx 11 game....now dirt 2 is showing no performance drops regarding the gtx 460 768 mb....but future titles ...will certainly show us the marked difference.....but as of now...no difference....and yes....these bloody game requirements keep skyrocketing.....keeps needing that 'just a little extra' hardware resource every time......(' a la crysis....again....please')



well yes. i missed that point. thanks. still the performance increase won't be 25% in real world. will someone pair a i7 980X or i7 975 with a GTX460 768Mb or 1Gb? most will couple it with max i7 930 or X6 1090T. so performance drops to ~10% or maybe less. still 2k more. thats too much. 1k looks a better deal. much better.



vwad said:


> I sometimes feel do the game manufacturers pay commission to hardware manufacturers or what ?



game developers get prototype samples of GPUs.



piyush120290 said:


> this thing make me sad....very sad



u? i think everyone here, except *asigh*, maybe.



borax12 said:


> ......though....there still is a lot of homework being done by game makers to make games be  lot more universal in sense of pc hardware.......things and innovative features like onlive gaming is a very good sign for universal gaming for everybody.....so though game makers are trying hard to make games less hardware hungry....but you know this cant happen.....until games  ad coding for thin games like kkruger happen again......988Kb for high end graphics.......this is really very cool....so i hope gamemakers are listening.....make codes for games less hardware hungry....



yes, kruger. played the game. hardly able to take the weight by my super old ATI IGP. was a nice game.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

ha see....thats what needs to be done to make thin gaming more popular......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> this thing make me sad....very sad




same here....i wish i got 4 gtx480 in quad sli.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> same here....i wish i got 4 gtx480 in quad sli.




you know what...for such a setup u would have probably required e-atx board...(possible the gigabyte ud9...or the evga quad sli sipported x58 board)....and apart from that a beefy....a very beefy power supply.....possibly a 1500W....from corsair....and last but not the atleast a full tower case....
so....sometimes u gotta dream or wish for lesser...(though dreaming or wishing not bad....but for me....it hurts!!!) and yeah no offense meant...... 


and please bear this in mind.....developer sometimes do go out of their limits to create games that test nearly all hardware to the fullest  and render them obsolete.....but....at the end of the day....games that have left a mark somewhere in the history..of gaming have always been a pioneer in the kind of the hardware resources required in their own time or generation(god of war,crysis,chronno tiger...(for the snes u remember...?)).....so anyways we cant stop this....and this is actually what drives the comp and hardware industry to evolve...and thus we gotta live with it forever.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2010)

i know the requirements for that dude...just joking yar...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

borax12 said:


> and last but not the atleast a full tower case



Full Tower can't hold it. will need the tallest Full Tower & there exist only a few (maybe 2-3).



borax12 said:


> and please bear this in mind.....developer sometimes do go out of their limits to create games that test nearly all hardware to the fullest  and render them obsolete.....but....at the end of the day....games that have left a mark somewhere in the history..of gaming have always been a pioneer in the kind of the hardware resources required in their own time or generation(god of war,crysis,chronno tiger...(for the snes u remember...?)).....so anyways we cant stop this....and this is actually what drives the comp and hardware industry to evolve...and thus we gotta live with it forever.....



exactly. also these games/softwares bring in huge amount of cash. not cause of their requirements cause to develop such a game you need a group of extremely talented peoples.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Full Tower can't hold it. will need the tallest Full Tower & there exist only a few (maybe 2-3).
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. also these games/softwares bring in huge amount of cash. not cause of their requirements cause to develop such a game you need a group of extremely talented peoples.




cases such as a cm scout ,haf 932,haf x or corsair obsidian 800d,or else antec df 85 will be suitable.....

and yeah the dev team sure needs the moolah...as well as the kind of production values these games are showcasing ...its no less than a movie launch(halo 3 and cod mw 2).......and the entire team needs to paid in the right amount and theres is also the requirement of nice and good hardware iona larger scale to develop such big banner games.....


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

Guyzz this weekend was a buzy one ... running from vendor to vendor and heres what i got 

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv 
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers

2 of the biggest vendors in teh city quoted 43k for this spec... One small vendor quoted 40k... It seems only the XFX version is available here... Guyz hows XFX compared to MSI and Sapphire? Its cheaper too costs 8.9k !!

Also any more modifications to be made in ths spec ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

The eternal mistake all do is ignore the PSU. That CM 600W PSU is definitely from CM Extreme Power Series
Avoid XFX. XFX RMA is Rashi peripherals. They have very bad reviews


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^
ya it is
unlucky guy


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> The eternal mistake all do is ignore the PSU. That CM 600W PSU is definitely from CM Extreme Power Series
> Avoid XFX. XFX RMA is Rashi peripherals. They have very bad reviews



Does that mean CM PSU is bad or good ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> Does that mean CM PSU is bad or good ?



Bad. Not the CM as a whole, only a certain series 

Go for 
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.7k
Tagan TG-500W @ 3.1k (Max Upto 600W )
Corsair VX550W @ 4.6k
Seasonic 500W @ 4.1k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

CORSAIR VX 450 will be enough for this setup. Its available @ 3.8K. Seasonic SII Bronze 500W if you can get it at 4.2K


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

ok guz i ll look into the PSU and let u knw.....

Now, I shd avoid XFX rt? Heard somewhere that the XFX is a better card than Sapphire ... Is tht true ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2010)

^^

Never said XFX is worst than Sapphire, the RMA is where it sucks. So better get MSI/Gigabyte/ASUS/Sapphire as the RMA is pretty good than the XFX. 

I had RMA'd my MSI HD4670 and to be frank, that was some good experience.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 26, 2010)

arey yaar, the extra memory bandwidth will make very very little difference in performance...even the 8 rops also will make little difference...some %10 difference at best (in some games only), but I dont think it will ever make a difference in the playability of the game, he is anyways a little tight on budget, no need to push an extra 2k for he 1GB version, go for the 768MB version, OC it, forget it and enjoy the games.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Never said XFX is worst than Sapphire, the RMA is where it sucks. So better get MSI/Gigabyte/ASUS/Sapphire as the RMA is pretty good than the XFX.
> 
> I had RMA'd my MSI HD4670 and to be frank, that was some good experience.


  Eh guyz... Whts RMA ??


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> Eh guyz... Whts RMA ??



A Return Material Authorization (RMA) is a transaction whereby the recipient of a product arranges to return goods to the supplier  to have the product repaired or replaced or in order to receive a refund or credit for another product from the same retailer or corporation within the product's warranty period.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> Eh guyz... Whts RMA ??


In laymen terms,

If your product gets damaged, you might go to the dealer(where Rashi in case of XFX). They take your card, examine the problem, if its minor, they'll get your card repaired, otherwise give you a new one as replacement.

Read reviews about Rashi RMA and you will be enlighten about their QoS.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> A Return Material Authorization (RMA) is a transaction whereby the recipient of a product arranges to return goods to the supplier  to have the product repaired or replaced or in order to receive a refund or credit for another product from the same retailer or corporation within the product's warranty period.


 
Thnx for the info mate... Aonther thing to be taken into account is that I do not intend to overclock (well atleast for now !! ) So is it worth spending more on MSI which offers higher clokc speeds and bettre cooling ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2010)

^^
How much? If its negligible say ~ 400-700 bucks, then its OK. Otherwise its waste of money.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> How much? If its negligible say ~ 400-700 bucks, then its OK. Otherwise its waste of money.


 
the XFX costs 8900 wheres as the MSI costs around 10,000 here at my place !!! What ya say ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

MSI 5770 HAWK is available online at 9.5K . I think on SMC


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> MSI 5770 HAWK is available online at 9.5K . I think on SMC



the shipping will again bring up the cost i guess... already a diff of 600k na ? 
And BTW heres its always 500 - 1k plus the normal cost in Kerala


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

ok you want to take chance, then go with XFX


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

MSI R5770-PMD1G Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 @ Rs. 9,450 + Shipping Charges Rs. 150 = Rs. 9,600 from theitwares.com


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

MSI R5770-PMD1G Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 - this is not MSI 5770 HAWK


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> MSI R5770-PMD1G Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 - this is not MSI 5770 HAWK



Yeah It is not. I was just putting forward an alternative.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

It was selling for 8.7K a few months back on TECH ENCLAVE


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> It was selling for 8.7K a few months back on TECH ENCLAVE



Just got to knw tht Rashi peripherals have an outlet here at my hometown (trivandrum)... Even if that isnt gonna help that much I thnk I ll go with the XFX version as its almost 99% sure that I will not overclock... As far as RMA is concerned if it does work out I am in luck, otherwise, well, FATE !!!

Wish me luck fellas !!! 

I was wonderring about the mobo .... Gigabyte GA-785 GMT usb 3.0... Does anyone have any better suggestions ???
Also some of the vendors suggested that I go in for a 1 kv UPS ...Is that necessary ? Also what if I go in for a 450W PSU ? 
Please dont get irritated as I really am asking all this coz I do not know the math to do it myself ....


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> Just got to knw tht Rashi peripherals have an outlet here at my hometown (trivandrum)... Even if that isnt gonna help that much I thnk I ll go with the XFX version as its almost 99% sure that I will not overclock... As far as RMA is concerned if it does work out I am in luck, otherwise, well, FATE !!!
> 
> Wish me luck fellas !!!
> 
> ...



For mobo, you can go for MSI 880GMA-E45. has all features og Gigabyte plus newer chipset at almost same price (price on itwares Rs. 5700 + Shipping Rs. 150 = Rs. 5850)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

what is ur final config ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what is ur final config ?



whose ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

^^

Of OP. Why you're always get shocked or confused


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Of OP. Why you're always get shocked or confused



he he he


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

final config :

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI version suggested above based on availability here
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv ---> Help me out with this one guyzzzz
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> final config :
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
> Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI version suggested above based on availability here
> ...



Get FSP Saga II 500W / Corsair VX450W instead of CM PSU.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Get FSP Saga II 500W / Corsair VX450W instead of CM PSU.



thnx Raj... 450W will do ? And whts your take on the mobo selected ? What about the UPS ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

^^

What is the MSI model suggested? IMO the GB 785GMT is enough. 

Go for APC. Best Service so far i've seen.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> What is the MSI model suggested? IMO the GB 785GMT is enough.
> 
> Go for APC. Best Service so far i've seen.



I suggested 880GMA-E45 coz its almost same priced


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2010)

Get 635 instead of 550


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

@OP

For same price, go for 880GMA, Otherwise 785GMT is more than enough. Compare them both and choose the one you think is good.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

APC is better than Umax any day


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes i will be goin for the APC  but wht i am concerned for is the rating - 600va or 1 Kv ?? 
Ditto for the PSU - 550W or 450 W ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
For UPS, go for 600VA is enough.

Go for FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair VX450W. Both are good and enough to run your rig. 

If you feel the PSU is not enough, get FSP 600W or VX550W. But thats too much for your rig


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

CORSAIR VX450 will be enough to drive your setup. APC 650VA UPS should suffice


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> For UPS, go for 600VA is enough.
> 
> Go for FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair VX450W. Both are good and enough to run your rig.
> ...



yup. but FSP Saga II series got no 600W. 400W will suffice.

@*OP*, go as suggested by Raj. going by retailers suggestion is a nobrainer thing. 



ljlijash said:


> the shipping will again bring up the cost i guess... already a diff of 600k na ?
> And BTW heres its always 500 - 1k plus the normal cost in Kerala



SMC prices usually are inc of carry charge. so no extra cost.



ljlijash said:


> Just got to knw tht Rashi peripherals have an outlet here at my hometown (trivandrum)... Even if that isnt gonna help that much I thnk I ll go with the XFX version as its almost 99% sure that I will not overclock... As far as RMA is concerned if it does work out I am in luck, otherwise, well, FATE !!!
> 
> Wish me luck fellas !!!
> 
> ...



what will Rashi Peripherals do? if something goes wrong? you expect get help from them? in my place got Rashi's service center. but ignored & went for Sapphire. cause its better forget about them. also go for a brand thats good & hardly any complain about faulty products. *why prepare for aftermath when you can avoid the fight !!!*

also if you go for a desi 600-700W PSU, you'll need 1kva UPS. if you go for a good PSU, & need 5-10min backup. get APC 650VA.



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Of OP. Why you're always get shocked or confused



maybe its his nature 



ljlijash said:


> final config :
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE*
> Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI version suggested above based on availability here
> ...



change the bold marked items:

1. get Athlon II X4. 630 or 635 depending on diff of price.
2. get WD 500Gb Black + 500Gb Green. best cheap combo.
3. already told you above. MSI HD5770 HAWX 1Gb.
4. NO to Extreme Power. NO to Cooler Master. get FSP Saga II 400W-Gigabyte 460W (minimum) or Saga II 500W or Corsair PSU.
5. its APC 650VA. at 2.8-3k, it'll give better backup than Numeric & also its battery fails after 3yrs. Numeric, after 1yr or 1.5yr.



ljlijash said:


> thnx Raj... 450W will do ? And whts your take on the mobo selected ? What about the UPS ?



a good 400W will be enough. max is Corsair VX450W. no need go past it.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
Thnx bro for the really informative post.... will chk out with the vendors on the availability of vendors other than XFX and the price...  with all the info u guyz have given I have updated my config as follows :

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE or  Athlon II X4. 630 or 635
Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI 880GMA -E45
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB or any other vendor 
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU -- > will be changed to a 450W one 
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv* --->APC 650W !!!*
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers

And could anyone throw a link of SMC ?? I tried to google but couldnt find


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

PSU will need to be changed to CORSAIR VX450, not just any 450W one. 

SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
Thnx bro for the really informative post.... will chk out with the vendors on the availability of vendors other than XFX and the price...  with all the info u guyz have given I have updated my config as follows :

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE or  Athlon II X4. 630 or 635
Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI 880GMA -E45
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB or any other vendor 
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU -- > will be changed to a 450W one 
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv* --->APC 650W !!!*
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers

And could anyone throw a link of SMC ?? I tried to google but couldnt find

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

^^
Thnx bro for the really informative post.... will chk out with the vendors on the availability of vendors other than XFX and the price...  with all the info u guyz have given I have updated my config as follows :

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE or  Athlon II X4. 630 or 635
Gigabyte 785GMT USB3.0 or the MSI 880GMA -E45
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB or any other vendor 
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU -- > will be changed to a 450W one 
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv* --->APC 650W !!!*
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers

And could anyone throw a link of SMC ?? I tried to google but couldnt find


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !

TheITWares -TheITwares Ecommerce


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

thread stretched till 5 pages & OP still confused.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> thread stretched till 5 pages & OP still confused.



mall culture rocks 

This is also a kind of Window Shopping. Only the window means Microsoft Windows and joining preposition is for


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

vwad said:


> mall culture rocks
> 
> This is also a kind of Window Shopping. Only the window means Microsoft Windows and joining preposition is for



well said. OP doesnt want to think at all. He wants us to do the work for him. Thats why its taking too long.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> well said. OP doesnt want to think at all. He wants us to do the work for him. Thats why its taking too long.



Please bro if u dont want to help me so be it ..... If i had the knowledge to buy my rig I wouldnt have come here in the first place .... so please kepp away from this thread if u r that concerned about the number of pages its taking and thnx for all the 'help' u have so far done...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

ljlijash said:


> Please bro if u dont want to help me so be it ..... If i had the knowledge to buy my rig I wouldnt have come here in the first place .... so please kepp away from this thread if u r that concerned about the number of pages its taking and thnx for all the 'help' u have so far done...


hey dude dont be so rude
its just that no one knows how much this rig part is completed

u can at least finalize some basic parts and post it here so that we can talk on the rest part


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

Its not that i don't want to help you bro. I am sorry to have offended you. At some point you have to decide what you want to go for. We can only suggest. Sorry once again.


----------



## ljlijash (Jul 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Its not that i don't want to help you bro. I am sorry to have offended you. At some point you have to decide what you want to go for. We can only suggest. Sorry once again.



 hey chill bro... I am also sorry and if I did offend u in some way please do forgive me ... I am on the verge of making my decision...almost 90% of my rig is finalized as u can see, its just the UPS and PSU dats bothering me ... 
Also these stuffs are not readily available here in Trivandrum...everythgn is done against order .... One day my vendor calls up and tells ths part aint available, I have to look for another part which equals it... which expalins the time beign taken...

And BTW the SMC link is superb !!! I am really thinkng of shopping online ...

And bro, sorry once again !!

AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE 
MSI 880GMA -E45
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB or any other vendor 
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU -- > will be changed to a 450W one 
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv* --->APC 650W !!!*
Mouse, Keyboard and speakers


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok. Parts which are not available locally order them online. Problem solved 
ITWARES|SMC|PRIMEABGB|ITDEPOT are all reliable websites


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

ljlijash;1267148
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE 
MSI 880GMA -E45
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Seagate 1 TB HDD
XFX HD5770 1 GB or any other vendor 
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet
Cooler Master 600 W PSU -- > will be changed to a 450W one 
APC 600va UPS or UMAX 1kv[B said:
			
		

> --->APC 650W !!![/B]
> Mouse, Keyboard and speakers



if u thinking to buy from smc,then
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE * 4900*
MSI 880GMA -E45 *5800*
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 RAM *5400*
Cooler Master 690 Cabinet *4400*
XFX HD5770 1 GB *u wont get this one*


----------

